

Tell HN: Django/Python engineer looking for internship in USA - phalt

Hey Hacker News,
I'm soon to be graduating with a degree in Computer Science from Plymouth University, UK.<p>I've always dreamed of working in a fast, exciting tech start up in the USA and I've been working hard the past few months to find potential companies that would take me on as an intern with a J-1 visa (http://j1visa.state.gov/)<p>I'm an passionate and ambitious engineer with a love for producing robust software.<p>Check out my details here:<p>Resume - http://bit.ly/phresume<p>Twitter - http://twitter.com/phalt_<p>Github - http://github.com/phalt<p>email - hello@phalt.co<p>If you're part of, or know a company that is looking for interns who would like to help me achieve my dream, get in touch with me at hello@phalt.co<p>I'm available for work as soon as I graduate (June 2013) and I'm also visiting the US for 3 months after that to help me in my search.<p>Anyone who has achieved this before, can you give us some helpful tips on finding internships and the entire process? I've read as much as I can but so far I've yet to hear from anyone who has actually done it. I'm sure there are others who'd benefit from it too.<p>Thanks!
======
aiurtourist
Good for you for reaching out.

As a hiring manager, I'd suggest changes to your marketing. A better title
might be "Tell HN: Django/Python engineer looking for internship in USA" (I
would have clicked faster). Also, link to your GitHub and blog and twitter
here, too, so I don't have to dig for them.

Good luck!

~~~
phalt
Thanks for the advise, I'll update the post!

~~~
grumps
your resume has an extra page in it. I'd 86 that.

